# HCG Help



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2016)

Been on test for 7 years!

Thinking 500iu 2x week for 2 weeks then 250iu after that and after each 5000iu vial is done take 1 week off.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 15, 2016)

I like 500iu twice a week.  There is not need to take a week off when running low doses.  I think you will really like hCG.  Sex feels much better!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2016)

Why the hcg? U wanna shoot shoe string loads like you're 16 years old again?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why the hcg? U wanna shoot shoe string loads like you're 16 years old again?



And give the women more balls to play with.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

I like mine shriveled. Keeps them out of the way.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Been on test for 7 years!
> 
> Thinking 500iu 2x week for 2 weeks then 250iu after that and after each 5000iu vial is done take 1 week off.



I've always run 250 IU 2x per week and my boys hang low. I dont take time off from HCG.


----------



## mickems (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I like mine shriveled. Keeps them out of the way.



x2 ---nothing worse than getting a ball pinched between a hip-to-ass pounding.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've also been on test for around the same amount of time SFG, do you think there is any chance in hell that a guy could get his natty system rolling again? Is that where you're going with this? I was thinking I could be shit outta luck.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2016)

I know a guy that has been do cycles for 18 years and never did a pct. and just got his wife pregnant. 
So yea it's possible.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2016)

Sfg, last time I took hcg, I hadn't touched it in a few years. I ran 1000iu 2x a week for a couple weeks and then went down to 500. Just a warning, my wife ended up pregnant a month later. That shit will put your sperm count through the roof.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 15, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Been on test for 7 years!
> 
> Thinking 500iu 2x week for 2 weeks then 250iu after that and after each 5000iu vial is done take 1 week off.



I'm with NbleSavage...I don't take time of of HCG either. See how your boys respond to it. You could start 500iu 2x a week then taper to 250iu 2x a week. That's what I run.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2016)

stonetag said:


> So I've also been on test for around the same amount of time SFG, do you think there is any chance in hell that a guy could get his natty system rolling again? Is that where you're going with this? I was thinking I could be shit outta luck.



Not I'm not going there but do you ever get pissed at them pathetic small loads that come out at times?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Not I'm not going there but do you ever get pissed at them pathetic small loads that come out at times?



The old elbow skin nut sack and puff of smoke loads will bring even the best of us down a peg.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 15, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Not I'm not going there but do you ever get pissed at them pathetic small loads that come out at times?



Lol, yeah pretty small huh. I think my woman would like a little better coverage.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The old elbow skin nut sack and puff of smoke loads will bring even the best of us down a peg.


What?? I never see it making it's exit. 
#ballsdeep


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> What?? I never see it making it's exit.
> #ballsdeep



Have as many kids as I do, and you will be wishing you saw the whole damn thing

#whitechromartie


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Have as many kids as I do, and you will be wishing you saw the whole damn thing
> 
> #whitechromartie


You can have babies from the butt?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2016)

Wouldn't a couple of weeks of small dose of clomid have you shooting Holes in the walls? Yeah it did for me once.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Wouldn't a couple of weeks of small dose of clomid have you shooting Holes in the walls? Yeah it did for me once.



I believe Peter north said he used to take clomid so he could shoot those enormous loads he was known for.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I believe Peter north said he used to take clomid so he could shoot those enormous loads he was known for.


It was probably a hundred shot of direct port synthol


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2016)

Well if you're just looking to Increase your loads clomid will do the trick.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2016)

stonetag said:


> So I've also been on test for around the same amount of time SFG, do you think there is any chance in hell that a guy could get his natty system rolling again? Is that where you're going with this? I was thinking I could be shit outta luck.



Are you referring to the whole natty system or just the fertility portion?

For fertility, HCG has been proven to work many times BUT you will need to be aware that most of the recommended amounts are what's used proactively - if you know the guys are suffering down there (reactive approach) then you will need higher doses if your in a hurry get things going.
Plus what Tren said, infertility is not a guaranteed side effect of AAS anyway.

As for the whole system, I would say its highly unlikely that you'll fully recover. 
Science says that recovery does happen eventually but most people are not willing to stay in hypogonadal state for years in the hope that things might start moving again - this is one area where the science is WAY behind the anecdotal evidence.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Are you referring to the whole natty system or just the fertility portion?
> 
> For fertility, HCG has been proven to work many times BUT you will need to be aware that most of the recommended amounts are what's used proactively - if you know the guys are suffering down there (reactive approach) then you will need higher doses if your in a hurry get things going.
> Plus what Tren said, infertility is not a guaranteed side effect of AAS anyway.
> ...



Does clomid increase count also, or just make you shoot ropes?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Does clomid increase count also, or just make you shoot ropes?



It does, though I wouldn't recommend it over HCG/HMG since I doubt its effective at inducing spermatogenesis while your still suppressed (on gear). 

Clomid mono is a different matter.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> It does, though I wouldn't recommend it over HCG/HMG since I doubt its effective at inducing spermatogenesis while your still suppressed (on gear).
> 
> Clomid mono is a different matter.



When I cared, I've used clomid while on trt doses to "plump up the nuts" while on. It does work, but I'd recommend and prefer hcg for a bunch of different reasons.


----------

